# Mountain campaign - need encounter ideas!



## Veneficus the Great (Apr 4, 2004)

My PC's are soon to go on a long mountain campaign. They are on a "diplomatic" mission to discover a new and unknown rase in one of the mountains, Rhonians (Mythic Rases). 

I have some "encounters" ready, but I would like some more ideas! I think I need some low-level mountain encounters. 

They are going to meet a gnome family. They have some special mechanical beasts who could interest the PC's, but most imortant, they have talked with the unknown rase.

The players are also going to meet a copper dragon who have lost his baby to a tribe of dragonkins (Monsters of Faerun).

Any ideas?

-Veneficus the mountain dweller


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 4, 2004)

Have them get caught in a sudden storm, and then find a convenient dry cave. During the night, goblins come out of a secret door behind them and kidnap them, accusing them of trespassing on their doorstep. 

Ok, seriously, inclement weather could really spice up any encounters (did they remember to spend money on winter clothing before they left?), as could narrow passes/ledges and deep snow. Perhaps the trail is out? Hippogriff hunting grounds? Ambushes are great. Xorn, earth elementals, or some other creatures that can move through stone without leaving a tunnel could make for interesting encounters, especially if they flee back into the mountainside when they get low on hp (instead of fighting to the death) and keep harassing the PCs day after day...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Apr 4, 2004)

Maybe they could find a flat surface (finally, after all this time!).  If they cross it they discover it is a small frozen lake with ice mephits!

Also, don't forget to make them roll climb checks survival checks, etc.  If they blow a check, have them take d4 damage from something or another.

Oh.  And bears.  Don't forget bears.  Dire ones if the party can handle it.


----------



## LondonReign (Apr 4, 2004)

*Some possibilities*



			
				Veneficus the Great said:
			
		

> My PC's are soon to go on a long mountain campaign. They are on a "diplomatic" mission to discover a new and unknown rase in one of the mountains, Rhonians (Mythic Rases).
> 
> I have some "encounters" ready, but I would like some more ideas! I think I need some low-level mountain encounters.
> 
> ...




Displacer beast variants (tawny colored like mountain lions)
Slyphs
Gray Ooze
Giant sparrow riding goblins
Oread
Ad ruid specializing in mountainour terrain


----------



## Ferox4 (Apr 4, 2004)

Glaciers cab be fun - crevasses, Balance Checks (or Reflex) to avoid falling down during combat, polar worms or frost worms (the ones that explode when they die!) - I ran an encounter w/ a Frost Giant Cleric mounted on one of these - it was a blast! 

Finding a few frozen corpses in a cave or in a crevasse, a rope that is spiked into the glacier that dangles down into the darkness of a deep crevasse can serve as both mystery and/or discovery about this "new" race. 

Nomadic clans of (insert race) that each have their own animal totems (think Clan of the Cave Bear). These barbarians have animal companions - bears, snow cats, et cetera. They can be competing for resources in a harsh environment, or allying with one another to fight against another clan or possibly this new race.

Just some quick thoughts


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 4, 2004)

You could have them deal with a rock slide or avalanche.


----------



## humble minion (Apr 5, 2004)

Wendigos.  Packs of them.  Some of them are dire wolf wendigoes.  Have them attack on narrow mountain ledges, Even if beaten off, they hang around the party driving the party slowly mad, and making them use all their spells on fighting off the wendigo transformation disease...


----------



## Whisper72 (Apr 5, 2004)

A pass 'guarded' by a (or several) Trolls demanding tribute to go through unmolested. If the PC's pay up, let them pass without a fight... let the PC's stew on the fact they lost a ton of cash without giving them a real reason to attack the Trolls and get their stuff back.

A small tomb / shrine dug into the mountain. Maybe it is a tomb belonging to a member of this lost race, this way the PC's are already introduced a bit into their specific artwork / architecture and utensils. Could tie into the intro when they meet the lost race, that any items looted are recognized... The PC's will have to turn them over and make amends somehow (could be another adventure, and is a great way to hand out some powerful magic item for them to play around with, but 'legally' remove it from play once they meet up with the lost race).

When traveling through uncharted territory have them meet as yet unknown (i.e. made up) monsters and wild animals, or introduce monsters the PC's do not yet know of (from whatever supplements you have) as new beasts specific to this region.

Have the PC's find evidence of ANOTHER lost race which has been wiped out completely, i.e. the PC's only find old remains of trade routes, waystations, villages and a city and such.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 5, 2004)

Have a fun encounter!  

Mountain Goat that trys to butt them from the side of the cliff.  Full movement, charge attack while on a shear cliff!  

Snakes - gaint snakes that feed on mountain goats.  

Spiders - gaint spiders that feed on anything. 

Roc -


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 5, 2004)

Since you want a low level encounter, how about a couple of hill or stone giant children (use ogre stats?) that see the party and start tossing rocks across a ravine at them? They are too far away to come into melee combat so it shouldn't be a deadly encounter (unless someone gets hit hard by a falling rock).


----------



## Azalnubizar (Apr 5, 2004)

Mountains are in general very, very, very dangerous terrain in fantasy worlds.
My low level group doesn't dare to go near mountains right now and they certainly know why...

I think you should put in a few encounters, that makes it clear to them, that they are passing very, very dangerous territory.
What I like is putting them under heavy conditions: Read the entries for thunderstorms, heavy snow, clouds (=fog), sleet etc in the DMG and use them. Make them chance upon some really low level opponents (f.e. a few goblins) during a really hard thunderstorm - the goblins are prepared for the storm, they live here, the adventurers arent't...

Make them come upon a peaceful valley with many deers, cows or bisons in it, that can't get out because a stones are blocking the entrance to the valley. A huge dragon actually has his snack here and imprisoned them - they should be very, very carefull around here... (if there are copper dragons, why not red dragons as well?)

They might encounter Stone giants. They need to get past the Stone giants without getting noticed...

Frost giants are also common in mountains...

Sometimes you chance upon very small dragons as well - they might even have to fight a very young one (I don't know the levels of your party...but a very young white one...)

Put in some standard encounters as well - a few goblins here - an ogre there - maybe they even meet a giant eagle?

I would really put much thought to the weather, so. Hopefully they have a druid or ranger with them (knowledge nature can predict weather) because getting caught by a snowstorm while climbing a mountain can be more dangerous than a horde of ogres...

Azal


----------



## Driddle (Apr 5, 2004)

They meet a gnome clan, good ol' folk who normally keep to themselves and don't cotton to outsiders. But little Betsy-Lou takes a shine to one of the high-falutin' city travelers (with their fancy "shoes" and purty white front teeth and whatnot), and Papa Smurf decides it's time for a wedding.


----------



## rounser (Apr 5, 2004)

Herd of magical levitating sheep, and the archmage shepherd who enchanted them.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Wheeee!*

Two young, immature male manticores dive-bombing the party with rocks to impress a nearby female.


----------



## Driddle (Apr 5, 2004)

Other ideas:
* They find a big rock. I mean this rock is _really_ big.
* The party's wizard realizes he left his big-eared apprentice at home with a magic wand and vague instructions to bring up water from the well. Did he forget something important?
* A ram hits someone in the butt. Heh. Runs his head right into a character's butt. That's funny!
* Once they reach the top of the mountain, some important guy with bad hair questions them about the leadership choices they made on the trip and then concludes by kicking one of them off the team - "You're fired." - Fireballs may or may not be involved.
* Have I mentioned the really big rock yet?
* Ooopsy! They had the map turned upside down!
* The chateau reveals their reservations were given to another adventuring party. (One of the PCs forgot to confirm the itinerary.)
* A tribe of angry female half-orcs with sexual identity issues -- do they like men ... or women? Hilarity ensues.
* They all fall off a cliff.
* Vorpal bunnies. Can't go wrong with vorpal bunnies.
* Oh, by the way, I meant to say roc, not rock. R-O-C, without the 'k'. Sorry. That might make it more interesting when the roC eats the party or something. I mean, sheesh, what can a roCK do?! (other than roll down the hill, of course.) What a stupid idea.


----------

